# Raccoon in broad daylight!



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

We hadn't seen any raccoons in ages, but today I saw one lumbering around the backyard -- at 11:00 in the morning! 8O It sniffed around the feral feeding area (which was empty), climbed a tree, hung out on my neighbor's roof for a few minutes, then finally disappeared into some trees in the alley. My two feral cats, meanwhile, sat there patiently waiting for breakfast like nothing was happening.

Completely freaked out, I called the Animal Control rabies line and asked them what to do. The guy who answered pretty much shrugged. He said this isn't that uncommon in an urban environment, and unless it's acting aggressively, or falling down like it's drunk, it's probably not rabies.

I'm still freaked out. 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mine doesn't always wait untiil dark either, JG! It's so nice to see you posting again! Happy New Year!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Happy New Year to you too, Jeanie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive seen raccoons during the day. Mostly at night though. Bet they arent finding food so theyre searching a wider area ? Sorry to hear they are back at your house again!


----------

